# Awesome Tailgating Appetizer - Spicy Sausage Balls



## orlando521 (Jul 18, 2008)

Spicy sausage balls and you dip them into ranch or blue cheese dressing.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 18, 2008)

Not enough info. Please elaborate.

What is a sausage ball?
What kind of sausage. Italian, spanish, breakfast?
Home ground? What spices. Etc., etc.
​


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 18, 2008)

And the recipe is......??


----------



## babetoo (Jul 18, 2008)

would be interested in recipe as well.

babe


----------



## orlando521 (Jul 21, 2008)

Spicy Sausage Balls

3 Cups - Pancake mix
1 Lbs. - spicy pork sausage
4 Cups - shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup - parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp.- dried roseary
1/2 tsp. -parsley
1 Tbl.- crushed red peppers
 2Tbl. tabasco sauce


heat oven to 350 
greased cookie sheet


Mix ingredients by hand, then make 1 inch balls and bake on cookie sheet for 20 - 25 min.

Let cool and serve with your favorite Ranch or Blue Cheese dressing.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 21, 2008)

3 cups? & 4 cups?
That sounds like alot for 1lb of sausage!
​


----------



## orlando521 (Jul 22, 2008)

Its  texture is supposed to be more like a biscuit, a little crumbley with the sausage and spices infused in the ball.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 22, 2008)

I have had those.  Not sure if the recipe is the same.  It had breakfast sausage in it.  For a dip, my friend used maple syrup mixed with dijon mustard and maybe a little soy sauce.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've had those, quite good. Thanks for the recipe.  (Some folks like to dip them in apple sauce)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

The recipes I've used and seen only use 2 cups of Bisquick for the same amount of sausage and cheese.  Might be worth doing a little research on before adding 3 cups of pancake mix.  I'm not saying anything is wrong with your recipe orlando - just saying that it's more dry ingredients that is normally called for.  Hopefully you will come back and let us know the texture/consistency of them to ease our tiny, little minds


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm going to try this without the spicy.  I'm more a fan of sage sausage and not a fan of spicy.  We used to be able to buy sausage balls, but not any more   I miss them being premade.


----------

